
US Customs isn’t backing down, says seized OnePlus Buds violate Apple AirPods TM - 2bluesc
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/14/21436760/us-customs-statement-oneplus-buds-seized-apple-airpod-trademarks
======
2bluesc
Seems that this is the only logical next step if you publicize a false
confiscation and don't want to look bad.

------
gowld
Next step is an executive order to ban One+ for being Chinese.

Does Apple seriously have a trademark on the shape of the human ear?

It's doubly ironic because Apple's trademark traditionally has been a circle
shape for products that definitely should not be circles (mouse, earlier
earbuds, office buildings).

~~~
nemothekid
Apple probably wasn't involved at all. Someone just saw they could make a
career out of seizing "800K" of counterfeit American products without doing
any diligence.

------
amaccuish
Someone somewhere is looking for brownie points from the Administration...
pathetic

------
nullc
Has apple made a statement?

------
dafoex
Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it the trademark holder that gets to decide
if their trademark is being violated, not the border force?

